# Lumber Storage Rack - Spacing



## jmakinst (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation as to what the minimum distance between supports should be for storing lumber? It seems like this (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11251) and others go for about 20-24 inches. I was also looking at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/4710. I'd like to maximize the distance between the supports so as to save some money, but I also want to do things right.

I have the space, but have most of my lumber in piles on the 2nd floor of my garage. I need some of the floor space, so this would be ideal. 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the first link does nothing to aliveviate floor space. Mine is similar to the second link and it is what most shops do.


----------



## jmakinst (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your comment. I would argue that in my case the design in the first link will help in several ways. Some of my piles are 3ft tall with different types of wood in one pile. I also have it all spread out over a 15ftX17ft area. This design will enable me to organize things in an 8ftX10ft area. I do plan on doing a smaller wall shelf unit in my shop, but it doesn't need to be too big as I can just walk upstairs to get what I want. Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Jim, I made one like the second link - 24 inch spacing so I could connect the verticals to the shop wall studs. I think I got my plans from Wood magazine - the horizontal pieces on mine straddle the verticals by means of using 3/4" plywood as the outside of a sandwich, 1/2" hole through the back with wing nuts and you can customize the sizing, works like a champ. Ping me if you need more info. 
Later, 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## jmakinst (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Doug. I've seen reference to those plans and I like the design. The wingnuts seem like a great touch. 
Jim


----------

